# Celebrity Mountain Tandem on eBay...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330198248363
> Starting bid: US $799.00
> Buy It Now price: US $1,200.00
> Item location:	santa monica, CA, United States
> ...


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Speedub.Nate,

I've seen that tandem on eBay a few times. I don't know if it is the real deal anymore, but I think when it was posted originally, it was legit. I think is is a scam now...

I'll be there for you...'cause you're there for me too...


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> I've seen that tandem on eBay a few times. I don't know if it is the real deal anymore, but I think when it was posted originally, it was legit. I think is is a scam now...


I've got a really, really embarrassing tale to tell. But not right now. Check back in a few days.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Embarrassing details: I'm no "star eff'er"...*

*...but I may be a bike junkie!*

I'm writing about this because there'll be no hiding it once I post more photos. But I'm somewhat embarrassed by my lack of discretion and proper planning.

As I've written in previous posts, I bounced from a sub $300 department store tandem (never unboxed, quickly sold off) to the blue year 2000 Cannondale MT2000.

Everything has been good on our first rides out, but we've spent some money on unplanned fork, brake, wheel and drivetrain upgrades, some of which are still underway / enroute via UPS (thanks to Alex at www.MTBTandems.com).

But Anne's one complaint, my one true regret, is that the size 16 stoker's compartment has been just a bit cramped.

At 5'6", Anne normally rides solo bikes from 15.5" to 17.5", so I figured the blue 20/16 MT2000 would be perfect. Her nose uncomfortably close to my backside, it became obvious almost immediately that the extra inch of TT length provided by the 20/18 size would be appreciated by both of us (the back of my thigh occassionally rubs the "elbows" -- and that big honkin' silver bell -- on her On-One Mary bar).

So I've half been keeping my eye on eBay and Craig's List for C'Dale L/M postings.

Up popped this eBay listing on Sunday. I saw it and posted it here, under the impression that '99 frames had disc brake compatibility problems that weren't present on our blue Y2K frame.

However, an archived post by Alex on the Double Forte forum proved me wrong, and a (confusing) call to (a confusing or confused) Cannondale rep confirmed this neon green 1999 frame was functionally no different than what we already possessed.

On Monday afternoon, I fired off an email to my wife @ work, asking "Whatdayathink?" and linking her to the auction.

Anne picks up that end of the story: "****!" "_What is is?_" asked her co-worker. "He's _still_ looking at tandems!"

She called me at home and asked, "Soooo... Should we make an offer?" Cool. She was on board!

I got into an email conversation with the seller, some 350 miles south of me. We worked a deal out, he pulled the auction, and at 6 AM Tuesday morning I was cruising south on Highway 5 in the driving pre-dawn rain.

Meet "*Fat Monica*", our 1999 MT2000:










>> Before I go any further, let me tell everyone that the blue frame is not available. <<

At noon, the seller and I met at the bike shop. The mechanics in the back looked at us like we were nuts. They had recently boxed the bike up for shipping (a previous buyer flaked), and wondered why we were ripping open their $60 in labor.

Now, let me just state for the record: If I was any "normal" buyer paying the $1200 Buy It Now price, plus packing and shipping, expecting a ready-to-ride tandem, I'd have been livid!

Note the seller's description: _...*minimal use* since its purchase in 1999. Currently the chain (both chains) and tires and have *slight wear* but the bike itself is in *near flawless condition.*_

Completely rusted chains (you can almost see this on the eBay photos). Rusted seat post rails. Rusted bolt heads on the stem, crank, chainrings, and brakes. Broken rear twist-shifter. Pitted finish on the crank arms. Lightly rusted chainring teeth. Lightly rusted headset bearings. Dry and notchy captain's bottom bracket.

Garaged? _Huh!_

The frame was oily and filthy, but otherwise *nearly* flawless (minor paint chips around the BB & seat tube clamps).

One of the risks of eBay buying. I'd never have trusted a seller with 10 Buyer / 0 Seller feedback, and am happy he was close enough to complete the transaction face to face.

I paid the $60 boxing bail to the bike shop, and negotiated a bit more off of the agreed-upon price with the buyer. I think both of us thought we could have done better, but I was relieved I secured the right-sized frame in excellent condition, and I bet he was relieved he wasn't dealing with a pissed-off buyer he'd just hood-winked. And as Anne put it, "this frame has a story behind it."

So soon the painless parts transfer begins. We're shooting to have it on the trail on Christmas day, after our fork and new wheels arrive.

***********************************

I've wondered if my buying process here has been too haphazard or rushed. I don't think so, though not completely sure.

Ok, so the original mail order tandem _was_ rushed (I stupidly didn't ask Anne how much she was willing to spend before I ordered it). But I made a whole $15 profit off the re-sale, so that was a wash.

- I didn't grasp the sizing differences between solo bikes and tandem stoker compartments, so I can't say I would have sought out this 20/18 size frame to begin with.

- On top of that, I probably wouldn't have purchased a bike without a suspension fork, unaware we needed something more substantial than the blue one we ended up with (and preferably with a 20mm through axle).

- Lastly, if I had purchased this green beast from the start, and received it in the rusted condition I retrieved it in, I would have been incredibly regretful!

I don't have any way to verify the whole "Courtney & David wedding present" back story, but nor do I much care. It's a story to tell, and I could care less if it's completely fabricated. The top tube decals will be removed, and the "Fat Monica" nickname will remain, even if just in my head (wife veto on a decal).

And before you go feeling sorry for my wallet, or critique my spendthrift indiscretions, let me assure you that this little "frame swap" detour should end up _net nothing_, or possibly even a slight profit, as it allows me to offload some otherwise unsellable parts I've got laying around.

Er... but first, I'd better figure in $100 bucks in gas and the cost of a lost day driving to SoCal!

(Between you and me and Anne, we prefer this color over the blue, and heck, it'll make us look faster as we creep around the trails _and_ highlight our new red brake rotors. She sniffed the stoker's saddle last night and asked, "so is this what Courtney's ass smells like?" but I don't think she's so much as farted near this bike.)

Happy Trails!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Nate,
That's gotta be one of the best tandem-purchase stories I've read in a while. Thanks for the entertainment.
Looks like you ended up with a great deal there. Can't wait for pics of the new version.
BTW, your stoker's sense of humor should fit in well with this crowd.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

BigNut said:


> Looks like you ended up with a great deal there. Can't wait for pics of the new version.


Well, "good" deal, but a bit of work. Fer instance, pic of the rusted bottom brackets (the bearings in shiny one from the captain's position were bone dry; the rusty one actually spun smoothly).

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=365497









Today I've got to figure out how to get the EBB unfrozen. The wedge wouldn't budge after multiple blows with a hammer, so I'll have to take more drastic measures.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

You can probably verify the origin story for the tandem thru cannondale using the serial #, or at the very least, email the actors publicists to ask. Or you could try the six-degrees of kevin bacon method if you know the right people. I'm 3 degrees of kevin bacon removed from the entire cast of Law&Order but since degrees 1 and 2 aren't speaking anymore, its hard to get a message thru to degree 3 (Adam Beach, native canadian actor, joined the cast of L&O:SVU last season).


----------

